# Ryobi engine swap, clutch vs non-clutch



## km4hr (Jun 18, 2006)

I have two Ryobi string trimmers. One is fancy and has several attachments. I use it most of the time but the engine is getting tired (losing compression). The other is just a string trimmer, no attachments. I'm thinking about swapping the motor off the trimmer I don't use much (764R) to the fancier one (770R) that I use a lot. The motors (engine blocks) look identical externally but the 770R has a centrifugal clutch. The 764R has no clutch. Can anybody tell me, before I take them apart, if the engines will swap? I'm guessing the flywheels might be different because of the clutch? Are the flywheels interchangable?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can not interchange them. The flywheels are the same but the crankshafts are different. But you should be able to change the piston and cylinders on them if that is all that is wrong with it.


----------

